# Can someone collect PR outcome on my behalf?



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

As per title, can i get someone to collect my PR outcome on my behalf? My application office is in Paarl,Western Cape.


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't think so, because you have to sign for it


----------



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

dallant said:


> I don't think so, because you have to sign for it


Hmm I get different answers from different people when I called in.
How can I confirm this?


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm talking about my experience: I used an immigration agent for my PR process, who had power of attorney to follow up my application on my behalf. The agent checked everything including if the permit arrived at the application office, but told me that I had to be there with her for collection as I had to sign in (I signed 2 documents I think). Not sure if this changed, as my case was in May this year.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Representative must provide an original Photo ID with an Authority Letter if collecting the decision on behalf of the applicant/s. The Authority Letter should clearly state the following: -

Name of the Representative collecting the decision.
Photo ID number of the Representative.
Applicant signature as signed on the application form and passport.
Invoice cum Receipt provided during application submission (photocopy not allowed) will be required in original.


----------



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> Representative must provide an original Photo ID with an Authority Letter if collecting the decision on behalf of the applicant/s. The Authority Letter should clearly state the following: -
> 
> Name of the Representative collecting the decision.
> Photo ID number of the Representative.
> ...


Thanks LegalMan.
I received an SMS on 17th to pickup the outcome after 5 working days. Went yesterday and to my utter disappointment they say it is not yet there 
I won't be able to take another day off therefore am hoping I can get a representative to pick up. 
Please, if you know of anyone reasonable priced you can recommend that can collect for me in Paarl.


----------

